# Snap-on Bike Tools



## marmiteuk (Oct 28, 2005)

I heard that snap-on make a range of bike specific tools , i have tried asking my local snap-on dealer( hear in the uk) but he knows nothing and shows little interest of finding out for me. can any one clear this up for me please..........


----------



## mtnbiker1973 (Oct 5, 2004)

marmiteuk said:


> I heard that snap-on make a range of bike specific tools , i have tried asking my local snap-on dealer( hear in the uk) but he knows nothing and shows little interest of finding out for me. can any one clear this up for me please..........


I *believe* if you ask snap-on about bike tools, they will think you are talking motorcycle. Yes, they do have motorcycle tools. I also *think* that they do make tools for bicycle repair, but they are not snap-on brand. They are brand labeled for someone else, and are not near the quality of a snap-on tool.


----------



## trailrash (Jan 7, 2005)

I took a look at their website, and I didn't find any bike tools. If they DID sell bike tools, I'd buy them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

trailrash said:


> I took a look at their website, and I didn't find any bike tools. If they DID sell bike tools, I'd buy them in a heartbeat.


At 3x's the price of the nearest competitor?


----------



## dubjay (May 5, 2004)

marmiteuk said:


> I heard that snap-on make a range of bike specific tools , i have tried asking my local snap-on dealer( hear in the uk) but he knows nothing and shows little interest of finding out for me. can any one clear this up for me please..........


I believe they were sold under the name Wrench Force. I don't know if they're still available or not. I haven't seem anything from them for a while now.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Trek and Snap-on teamed up around '97 to produce a line of bicycle tools. They were designed with input from both companies and named Wrench Force (as mentioned above). Most of the tools were made in the USA, and about half of the product line was head and shoulders above their nearest competitor (Park Tools) quality wise.

I'm not sure when Trek stopped selling Wrench Force products, but it certainly forced Park to step up the the plate and compete. Their product line (Parks) is much improved from ten years ago, and I credit Trek/Snap-on for most of it.


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> At 3x's the price of the nearest competitor?


Absolutely&#8230;&#8230;..I have two sets (metric/imperial) of folding keys I bought when I was a millwright apprentice 30 years ago. I used them for about 7 years and then on-and-off ever since. I have NEVER had a problem with them.

I don't know how many times I have rounded-off "supposedly" quality hex wrenches/allen keys on seized/tight screws. The snap-ons have never let me down. They are the only things I will use on my bike.


----------



## See65 (Oct 27, 2005)

Zanetti said:


> Trek and Snap-on teamed up around '97 to produce a line of bicycle tools. They were designed with input from both companies and named Wrench Force (as mentioned above). Most of the tools were made in the USA, and about half of the product line was head and shoulders above their nearest competitor (Park Tools) quality wise.
> 
> I'm not sure when Trek stopped selling Wrench Force products, but it certainly forced Park to step up the the plate and compete. Their product line (Parks) is much improved from ten years ago, and I credit Trek/Snap-on for most of it.


 I still buy Wrench force stuff at my LBS.


----------



## bonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

See65 said:


> I still buy Wrench force stuff at my LBS.


 Don't mean to be a siezed up damper in a old rock shock but.....
The wrench force stuff you buy now isn't the same as the old wrench force stuff. You'll notice that the new stuff is cast from the same stuff you'll find from Cyclepro and a host of other tools branded from Lifu.


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

yeah, i fondly remember the day sof wrench force. i do have to admit, tho, it's just living in the past, with the exception of their excelent tire levers.

all in all tho, it looks like we're back to park and pedros.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Good to know ...*



Zanetti said:


> Trek and Snap-on teamed up around '97 to produce a line of bicycle tools. They were designed with input from both companies and named Wrench Force (as mentioned above). Most of the tools were made in the USA, and about half of the product line was head and shoulders above their nearest competitor (Park Tools) quality wise.
> 
> I'm not sure when Trek stopped selling Wrench Force products, but it certainly forced Park to step up the the plate and compete. Their product line (Parks) is much improved from ten years ago, and I credit Trek/Snap-on for most of it.


I was wondering where the Wrench Force stuff came from since they have no website.

I bought 3 of the Wrench force professional level spoke wrenches at half off ($10 each). They are AWESOME!!! They turn nipples that the Parks would strip.

I also bought their cheapest frame pump with an auto head and have had no problems so far. It goes on nice and easy to both presta and shrader valves.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Trek stopped sourcing Wrench Force tools from SnapOn after the 2004 season, mainly because they could get them cheaper elsewhere. Unfortunately the brain surgeons didn't seem to realize (or care) that the quality would drop significantly. On the positive side, last winter they were blowing out the old SnapOn/Wrench Force tools at 80% off, and since I was working at a Trek dealer at the time I was able to score a lot of tools I'll never have to replace for basically nothing  .


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*i heard a rumor*

word on the street has snap on involved with the pedros line of tools.anyone know if this is true?I have these tools on my bench at work and while the quality is good, there are a few design flaws.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*How about Campy?*

What, no Snap On bike tools? To bad.

Park tools are great for the money and I'm not complaining but IMO they are of Craftsman/LX quality. I'd gladly pay 3 to 4 times the amount for certain super high quality bike tools.

How about Campy?
Any high quality tools that will work with modern and semi-modern XT & XTR MTB bike componets?


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*Try here...*

http://www.wihatools.com/pro_TOPRA.htm


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*LIFU ... So, so ...*



bonkey said:


> Don't mean to be a siezed up damper in a old rock shock but.....
> The wrench force stuff you buy now isn't the same as the old wrench force stuff. You'll notice that the new stuff is cast from the same stuff you'll find from Cyclepro and a host of other tools branded from Lifu.


I really like my LIFU lockring tool. It's WAY better than the Park. No comparison. Uses a large socket w/locking pin and it's super easy to use. I also really like their crank-puller.

After a year of use, the Park lockring tool I bought is clearly stripping (because it's a ***** to get the thing straight and than get a wrench around it.

And as I mentioned elsewhere, I REALLY REALLY like the pro level Wrench Force spoke wrenches I just bought. If LIFU made them, bravo for LIFU.

There were other tools in that LIFU Prontool kit that majorly sucked ass. Everybody has their strong points.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> I was wondering where the Wrench Force stuff came from since they have no website.
> 
> I bought 3 of the Wrench force professional level spoke wrenches at half off ($10 each). They are AWESOME!!! They turn nipples that the Parks would strip.
> 
> I also bought their cheapest frame pump with an auto head and have had no problems so far. It goes on nice and easy to both presta and shrader valves.


I also just bought some of the Wrench Force spoke wrenches on clearance ($5 each) They are made by Snap-On by the way and the quality is excellent.


----------



## NUMTNBIKER (Dec 2, 2005)

*Tool Kit*

Does anyone know if they make a all in one tool kit that has all the tools you need to repair your bike on the road? If so who makes a good one. I hate having to scrape up different wrenches and drivers etc. Then finding a bag to throw them into.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

NUMTNBIKER said:


> Does anyone know if they make a all in one tool kit that has all the tools you need to repair your bike on the road? If so who makes a good one. I hate having to scrape up different wrenches and drivers etc. Then finding a bag to throw them into.


 Like this sort of thing? : http://parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=6&item=BK-2

Or this? : http://parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=6&item=RK-41#


----------



## NUMTNBIKER (Dec 2, 2005)

*Tool kit*

Yeah that's exactly what I'm looking for. That's got everything you need to fix your bike if you run into a situation on the road. Thanks for the info.


----------

